# Report On Rumors (HoopsHype)



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I few blurbs.....



> The Commerical Appeal’s Ron Tillery reported on a couple of Grizzlies trade rumors last week, one involving sending Mike Conley to Portland in a deal that would involve forward Travis Outlaw. The other, more widely reported of late, would involve troubled Knicks forward Zach Randolph.
> 
> I don’t doubt for a second the validity of Tillery’s sources, but I’ll be surprised if anything comes of either of these rumors, though the Randolph rumor seems to have more legs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Spread the wealth


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 4, 2007)

This makes more sense about the Outlaw for Conley trade rumor. I just can't see the Blazers trade for a PG now after drafting Bayless and signing Rudy until we at least see how they are going to play. I also think this is similar to the Hinrich trade rumor and it also was before the draft if there was ever any truth to the rumor.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3571031

Zach Randolph for Darko Milicic and Marko Jaric (proposed, not final).

Payroll: Knicks increase $2M per year, Grizzlies decrease.
Talent: Knicks decrease, Grizzlies increase.
Purpose for Knicks: To give David West more minutes to prove himself before deciding whether to re-sign him @ $10M.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Nice trade for the Grizz! Also, I bet their are 8 more trade scenarios that have been talked about between KP and other GMs around the league that we WON'T hear about.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Sorry, I meant David Lee, not David West.


----------



## SodaPopinski (Aug 10, 2004)

Randolph to the Grizz? I thought the point of bringing in a coach like Iavaroni is because they wanted to play up-tempo like Phoenix. Not exactly Z-Bo's style.

-Pop


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

SodaPopinski said:


> Randolph to the Grizz? I thought the point of bringing in a coach like Iavaroni is because they wanted to play up-tempo like Phoenix. Not exactly Z-Bo's style.
> 
> -Pop


You know, for some reason I doubt any coaches use the coaching style of slacking off on d, never running the court, and hogging the ball in the half court. :biggrin:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

No but if you can give up NOTHING and get a 20 /10 guy and your a crap franchise...... I think you jump on it.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> No but if you can give up NOTHING and get a 20 /10 guy and your a crap franchise...... I think you jump on it.



Um no, because that is what the Knicks were when they made the mistake. Do you not learn from history!

I am sorry, but if I was an NBA team, I would not touch Zbo. Period. He is one of those guys you hope your competition gets, so that they are shafted for years.


----------



## dkap (May 13, 2003)

Zach has had some of his best games against Memphis. It makes sense they would be interested in him for that reason alone.

Dan


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Tortimer said:


> This makes more sense about the Outlaw for Conley trade rumor. I just can't see the Blazers trade for a PG now after drafting Bayless and signing Rudy until we at least see how they are going to play. I also think this is similar to the Hinrich trade rumor and it also was before the draft if there was ever any truth to the rumor.


Sure, but what if Memphis upped the ante and offered Kyle Lowry instead of Conley Jr.? Then what?

:lol:


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

hasoos said:


> Um no, because that is what the Knicks were when they made the mistake. Do you not learn from history!
> 
> I am sorry, but if I was an NBA team, I would not touch Zbo. Period. He is one of those guys you hope your competition gets, so that they are shafted for years.



ZBO off the bench as a scorer and rebounder and without the maximum contract isn't a bad deal for a team. The problem with Zach is that he is paid as an "A" player, which makes it all the more difficult to bring in a true "A" player to give Zach the help he needs to win.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

PapaG said:


> ZBO off the bench as a scorer and rebounder and without the maximum contract isn't a bad deal for a team. The problem with Zach is that he is paid as an "A" player, which makes it all the more difficult to bring in a true "A" player to give Zach the help he needs to win.


So why are you bringing up hypothetical situations? The reality is your second sentence. There is nothing else to contemplate.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

hasoos said:


> So why are you bringing up hypothetical situations? The reality is your second sentence. There is nothing else to contemplate.


This entire thread is devoted to hypothetical situations, isn't it? I expanded on your hypothetical statement on why Memphis shouldn't do the ZBO deal, as well as your hypothetical declaration of what you would do if your were an NBA team.

So why did you bring up your own hypothetical situation yet criticize me for mine? Seems odd and a bit hypocritical.


----------

